# Ohio, Columbus: dnd campaign at OSU



## kamov (Feb 14, 2003)

I am a student at OSU right now, and am starting a dnd campaign. Right now I've only got one player, with me DM-ing, so if anyone is interested, just e-mail me or put a post here about it.

Personally, I'd say I'm a pretty decent DM. I know the rules well, and I've got good experience as a player, as well as a DM-ing "apprenticeship" where I'm helping a friend of mine DM a campaign and teach him the 3e. rules at the same time.

Very desperate. Need players.
I guess that about covers it. :/


----------

